# Some new ties



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are a few of my recent flies.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What sizes are those? Look good


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Man those are purty...


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

The top 2 are Gamakatsu SC15 1/0 and the last is B10S 1/0

Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful. Don't want to seem ignorant but what bait is the little grey and black one supposed to represent?

Heh, I was just happy you didn't have a bunch of pictures of neckties you got for Xmas.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Those are beautiful. 

They're the kind of flies you hate to take out into the gulf, I guess, because some bluefish or spanish might ravage it.

Good stuff...thanks for taking the time to post this.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> Beautiful. Don't want to seem ignorant but what bait is the little grey and black one supposed to represent?
> 
> Heh, I was just happy you didn't have a bunch of pictures of neckties you got for Xmas.


Tiger Minnow/Killifish.
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Elkhunter_photos/Tigerminnow.jpg


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Sick!! Nice work!!
L8, Harry


----------

